
Oracle in talks with TikTok that could hijack Microsoft bid - MrsPeaches
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/aug/18/software-firm-oracle-in-talks-to-buy-tiktok-and-challenge-microsoft-bid
======
znpy
In my mind I can only picture something like Mr. Burns saying something like:
"how do you do, fellow kids?"

